# Firefox/Opera/Flash



## Joshmotron (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm new to this whole thing, so bear with...
I can't seem to run Firefox very well, crashes all the time on pages that normally worked quite well on Window/Linux/Anywhere else on the planet.  Compiled it from source, just so you know.  Nothing went wrong.

So I decided to switch over to Opera, which works awesome, I built it from source...  Then I found out about the linux-flashplugin-9.0r152 and built that too.  Opera didn't recognize it.  I've searched on google and found some REAL OLD posts from when v7 first probably came around and it said to copy into /usr/local/lib/browser-plugins ... Did this.  Not recognized.  Have Opera trying to point to the directory.  Still nothing.

I guess I'm wondering if anyone know what I need to do to get it to point to said plugin, or why my Firefox is exploding on me.
(Same explosion pages = Flickr, Facebook Home (but nothing else, just when I click "Home"), Webshots, probably some others, I got irked quick to test it out more.


----------



## Oko (Jan 20, 2009)

Joshmotron said:
			
		

> I'm new to this whole thing, so bear with...
> I can't seem to run Firefox very well, crashes all the time on pages that normally worked quite well on Window/Linux/Anywhere else on the planet.  Compiled it from source, just so you know.  Nothing went wrong.
> 
> So I decided to switch over to Opera, which works awesome, I built it from source...  Then I found out about the linux-flashplugin-9.0r152 and built that too.  Opera didn't recognize it.  I've searched on google and found some REAL OLD posts from when v7 first probably came around and it said to copy into /usr/local/lib/browser-plugins ... Did this.  Not recognized.  Have Opera trying to point to the directory.  Still nothing.
> ...



Which version of FreeBSD are you running? Did you compile using ports? I would guess that there is also developer version of Firefox and that one will probably crash. I have never heard of anybody complaining about stable version of Firefox from  FreeBSD ports. I am not a big fun of Firefox but stability is the list of Firefox problems.   

If you just downloaded Firefox code and compiled yourself you are on your own. 

How could you build Opera from the source when the source is closed? Do you work for Norvegian post office and have access to Opera's source code? The existing port is just downloading binary file from Opera web-page and it installs Opera binaries into appropriate directory. Which version of Opera did you install. There is FreeBSD version of Opera and one can also run Linux version of Opera. If you are using FreeBSD version of Opera you must use plugin wrappers in order to use Flush plugin since it is made for Linux version. I heard of competent users running Linux Flash plugin 9 on FreeBSD but I think it is still non trivial.


----------



## hitest (Jan 20, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> I heard of competent users running Linux Flash plugin 9 on FreeBSD but I think it is still non trivial.



I'm running linux flash plugin9 on FreeBSD 7.1.  This is the tutorial I used. 

http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71


----------



## Joshmotron (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, sorry for the confusion, I guess my terminology is incorrect.  I just compiled it all using ports (both Firefox and Opera and the flash-9 plugin).


----------



## Joshmotron (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry for double post too, but I'm running FreeBSD7.1, I did a portupgrade of everything yesterday before installing Firefox,


----------



## Joshmotron (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry ONCE AGAIN...  I got it working.

Simple procedure = make install clean linux-flashplugin7, automatically installs nswrapperplugin, then nspluginwrapper -v -a -i, make sure your Opera is pointing to directory, BAM, works.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 29, 2009)

> ...make sure your Opera is pointing to directory, BAM, works.



pointing to what directory? Can u be more specific?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 30, 2009)

Joshmotron said:
			
		

> I can't seem to run Firefox very well, crashes all the time on pages that normally worked quite well on Window/Linux/Anywhere else on the planet.



This is what's said in pkg-message (www/firefox35):


> Firefox 3.5 and HTML5
> 
> Certain functions used to display HTML5 elements need the sem module.
> 
> ...



It might be a completely different problem though.

Can you specify which port you're installing from since there are different ports of the same software (like www/firefox3 and www/firefox35).


----------

